# When to start flagging



## DonnyVillanLofts (May 5, 2017)

I've been letting my race pigeons out for a week now and most are having a good 5 min fly a few have started flocking they respond to the whistle well and are trapping quick. I've got 21 birds and most seem to be happy sitting on the loft or on house roofs. I don't want to start flagging to early and scare them off they're around 7-8 weeks old.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Let them out hungry so that way they won't want to sit around house roof you can flag them just a little so they can get off the roof tops or get of siting on the loft but I wouldn't flag them to keep them flying yet


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't like the idea of flagging or scaring young birds. If they are healthy, they should want to fly. I would recommend putting them in a basket, and releasing them within sight of the loft, but gradually further and further from the loft so they have to fly.


----------



## DonnyVillanLofts (May 5, 2017)

*Flagging*

The birds are hungry when they go out I'm currently feeding once a day I've got the feed spot on as I say they're all trapping really fast. Don't think I need to basket and release as most are flying for 5 mins or so when released. What I want to know is what age to flag they'll be racing when the young bird season start in August.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just my opinion, but never flag them unless they won't route a bit at home. Take them on training tosses every chance you get....work on making them love home, not hate it! Flagging's for lazy Old Birds.


----------



## DonnyVillanLofts (May 5, 2017)

Ok I'm new to the sport of pigeon racing. I've kept pigeons but not for 27 years now I'm wanting to race and hopefully do well. They've been going out for a week now while they are having a fly around they're more interested on exploring the grass Ha ha apart from one who went missing for 4 days and come home looking non the worse for his expedition. I'm worried I'll end up with lazy pigeons if I don't push them.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

raftree3 said:


> Just my opinion, but never flag them unless they won't route a bit at home. Take them on training tosses every chance you get....work on making them love home, not hate it! Flagging's for lazy Old Birds.


I agree with Raftree. I do not flag young birds. If they are healthy, they should want to fly.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

I never let my birds on the grass. Easy for the hawks to grab them and also easier to pick up all kinds of things like worms from wild birds. Just walk up to them and get them on the loft every time they go on the grass Just my opinion but when I stopped letting them on the ground a lot less problems.


----------



## DonnyVillanLofts (May 5, 2017)

I've been trying to keep them of the grass they don't mind me walking between them so I've been clicking my fingers round them to get them to move up. We've got a lot of feral pigeons round us and crows, don't really have a bird of prey problem I know some people in our area do loose birds to hawk and falcons.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Soon your birds will be out routing exploring the area. In a couple of weeks they should be flying for an hour or so.


----------



## GrizzleTeam (Apr 23, 2017)

White Homers said:


> I never let my birds on the grass. Easy for the hawks to grab them and also easier to pick up all kinds of things like worms from wild birds. Just walk up to them and get them on the loft every time they go on the grass Just my opinion but when I stopped letting them on the ground a lot less problems.


I have lot of Hawks around my area, I was hit once in the three years i been living here, and spooked about 5 , 6 times. I like my birds on the grass so they could peck around the dirt for minerals. I make sure to be present while my young ones bum around after a loft fly. 

I have two methods that i use to scar the hell out them hawks that been a very successful. 

#1 once i see a hawk lurking above, i take my 50 foot pool with red flagging hanging from it and i wav around, they seem to take off. 

#2 If they reutrn and come lower, i have two homemade wodden clappers made out of a 2x4 that works well, and you don;t see them rest of the day. 

Here is a photo of my young guys being spooked by a hawk, i hit off the clappers and my birds fly right into the loft.


----------



## GrizzleTeam (Apr 23, 2017)

GrizzleTeam said:


> I have lot of Hawks around my area, I was hit once in the three years i been living here, and spooked about 5 , 6 times. I like my birds on the grass so they could peck around the dirt for minerals. I make sure to be present while my young ones bum around after a loft fly.
> 
> I have two methods that i use to scar the hell out them hawks that been a very successful.
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Don't be scared to let them on the grass, It's good for them to feel confident


----------



## DonnyVillanLofts (May 5, 2017)

Hi Grizzleteam do you race your birds or just keep for enjoyment? I have a really good looking grizzle of my own. It was my grizzle that went missing for 4 days.


----------



## GrizzleTeam (Apr 23, 2017)

DonnyVillanLofts said:


> Hi Grizzleteam do you race your birds or just keep for enjoyment? I have a really good looking grizzle of my own. It was my grizzle that went missing for 4 days.


I race, i like my grizzles


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Hawks by me will knock you over to get to the birds lol. I have had them actually hit me with their wings when they fly past me chasing the birds. I had one try to get past me when I was standing in the doorway of the loft. Any of my birds on the ground are easier for them to grab because the birds have to get up off the ground to escape instead of taking of from the loft roof. I have tried bottle rockets, flags, horns, mirrors etc. Maybe it is because these are NY hawks lol.


----------



## DonnyVillanLofts (May 5, 2017)

*Update*

Morning just a update on the birds let them out yesterday and they flew for 40 minutes straight and as soon as they finished and were sat on the loft roof I called and they all trapped straight away. All going well


----------



## GrizzleTeam (Apr 23, 2017)

DonnyVillanLofts said:


> Morning just a update on the birds let them out yesterday and they flew for 40 minutes straight and as soon as they finished and were sat on the loft roof I called and they all trapped straight away. All going well


 That's awesome, I like to let my birds bum around after a 40 min loft fly to cool down before i call them in to eat


----------



## GrizzleTeam (Apr 23, 2017)

Granny Smith said:


> I don't like the idea of flagging or scaring young birds. If they are healthy, they should want to fly. I would recommend putting them in a basket, and releasing them within sight of the loft, but gradually further and further from the loft so they have to fly.


I agree never chase them let them do there own thing, by chasing them only put's them on edge of no trust in there own home.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

DonnyVillanLofts said:


> Morning just a update on the birds let them out yesterday and they flew for 40 minutes straight and as soon as they finished and were sat on the loft roof I called and they all trapped straight away. All going well


Excellent. As I said earlier, healthy young birds want to fly. Now you'll have to adjust the amount you feed them based on how they behave. If they want to rush in and eat, feed them a little more. If they won't trap when called, feed them a little less.


----------



## DonnyVillanLofts (May 5, 2017)

Thanks for the information. think I'm ok on the feed amounts non are hanging around for food, but they all trap in a good time. I'm leaving the food down for 10 minutes by that time all but a few have finished eating.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

The quicker they enter the loft after flying the safer they are.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

The only thing that works for me with hawks is feeding crows they help keeping hawks away.


----------



## DonnyVillanLofts (May 5, 2017)

Thats were I'm lucky we've got hundreds of crows round us.


----------

